# Ammo at GB Walmart. The flow has begun!



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Walmart in Gulf Breeze has started getting regular shipments of ammo latley. For the last week I have been able to get 3 boxes of pretty much anything I want. Today they had a huge shipment of .223 and 7.62x39 Tula , plus a bunch more come in 9mm ect.. get there early!:thumbup: Maybe a sign that the insanity is coming to an end.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep. I landed 300 rounds of .380 this morning. Looking better !


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd pretty much given up going in there anymore. In the past every time I went in there the shelves were bare. Looks like I need to go back in again.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Same here but they are getting larger quantities so with the 3 box limit you should be able to get what you need.*


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Shelves were empty an hour ago.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Wil be stopping by


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

It doesn't last long but its coming in regular.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

How much was the Tula Turtle? .223


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pace Walmart .223 Tula was $5 something a box of 20 on Saturday.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Ammo*



whalerjon said:


> Shelves were empty an hour ago.


Shelves are empty in 5 hours. Any way to get a handle on delivery schedules?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Ammo*

Don't get me wrong, I'll be in there often, just to check, but any intel is appreciated.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Starting to trickle in regularly on the west side too. I left some .22lr on the shelf the other day so someone else could get some. If we discipline ourselves to the three rationed boxes of the small stuff like T7.62 or a box or two of the bulk 100 packs, maybe the shelves will fill quicker when folks get what they need and stop searching. Who am I kidding? Nice pipe dream.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

H2OMARK said:


> How much was the Tula Turtle? .223


*$5.27 per 20 rd box. Not near as bad as the " Black " market you see on here and the GCGF. But 3 boxes at a time sucks. They had approx 5,000 rds com in but they sell out fast even at 3 box limits. *


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Turtle, maybe they'll start getting some up here in Selma soon. If not, I've got to come down in the next few weeks to open up our place down there for the summer and may be able to score then. Minor inconvienence. BTW, do you if the store on Blue Angel has any? Or the store on 29 coming in?


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> . BTW, do you if the store on Blue Angel has any? Or the store on 29 coming in?


Nothing much at blue Angel so far some 410,22-250,20g,12g,and last I checked 1box of 17hmr , not sure about 29 my buddy said the had some 300 win mag, and some 12g

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

GB Walmart shelves are empty!


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Since the positive reports about the GB Wally I've hit it 2 days in a row between 9 10AM. Nada, zero, zip. I suppose this Wally had gotten their ammo shipment for the month and I missed out on it!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Bay Ranger said:


> Since the positive reports about the GB Wally I've hit it 2 days in a row between 9 10AM. Nada, zero, zip. I suppose this Wally had gotten their ammo shipment for the month and I missed out on it!


*You may be right.*


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I figured that since GB Wally didn't get anything the last 2 days today would be different. Don't waster your time going. I was there about 0930hrs today and there wasn't anything but shot shells. Mostly 12 gauge but some 410 too.

May-be someday soon?


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

GB Wal. is down to 1 box per .22


----------

